# Romanian  Recipe:Polenta with feta cheese (mamaliga cu brinza)



## mcorazon (Aug 27, 2005)

*Polenta with feta cheese (mamaliga cu brinza)*



*[size=+0]Ingredients:[/size] *



*4 cups water *
*4 Tbls butter *
*3 cups yellow cornmeal *
*4 Tbls feta cheese, grated *
*1/2 cup butter (optional)*


*[size=+0]Directions:[/size] **In a sauce pan bring water with butter and salt to a boil. Slowly add cornmeal, stirring continuously. Cook in low heat, stirring frequently until very shift. Mix in the grated cheese. Butter an 8-9 inch pie pan well. Spread the corn mixture evenly in the pan and pat down with the back of a silver spoon. if the spoon sticks, dip it in cold water. Serve slices in wedges. Top with sour cream or yogurt if consumed alone. *
*rating: 85*


----------

